# Face Lift



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Well my green atv is going through a face lift. I got red fenders to match the other quad because my green ones were all cracked and stuff. And I got a new seat and a front differential and front cv shafts. So it is going through some work. I painted the frame of it to make it look better. Here are some before pics and some progress pics.

before









painted frame


----------



## Plow More (May 26, 2009)

lookin good, looks way cooler with out the fenders, hope you take it for a spin w/o out all of that extra silly stuff on there


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Plow More;781918 said:


> lookin good, looks way cooler with out the fenders, hope you take it for a spin w/o out all of that extra silly stuff on there


funny you say that because it went thru my head but im not getting covered in mud haha


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

Wear a rain coat !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

RichG53;781937 said:


> Wear a rain coat !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


hahahaha no wear a tarp lol


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Looks like quite the undertaking.

you should post a warning about having a naked quad in this thread.

Sublime out.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

sublime68charge;782146 said:


> Looks like quite the undertaking.
> 
> you should post a warning about having a naked quad in this thread.
> 
> Sublime out.


dont worry it is gonna have those lewd atv stickers on it


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

back fenders and rack on. the new front end and cv shafts are in it. new shifter. new headlight. Just gotta weld the front fender and put the extensions on it and its done.


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

nice looks better in red


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Very cool, I gotta do a bit of maintance on my quad


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

deere615;782458 said:


> Very cool, I gotta do a bit of maintance on my quad


ya trust me it makes a huge difference. All I gotta do is adjust the 4wd lever and it wil be set


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

all done


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

eatmytailpipes you selling your 3pt hitch??


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

chuckraduenz;782631 said:


> eatmytailpipes you selling your 3pt hitch??


a friend of mine bought it. he offeredme a price i couldnt resist lol


----------



## Steve G. (Jan 18, 2009)

Nice!!! Let's see them next to each other now!


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

i see you had it listed on craigslist. i knew the wheeler looked familar. lol


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

chuckraduenz;782648 said:


> i see you had it listed on craigslist. i knew the wheeler looked familar. lol


ya I had it on there. and then my friend asked me if I was interested in selling it yet. and I said ya make me an offer. and he offered me $300 so i took it and ran haha


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Steve G.;782647 said:


> Nice!!! Let's see them next to each other now!


the other one is at the camp. I should have them next to eachother this weekend


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

i woulda also. you got it dirt cheap. lol


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

chuckraduenz;782669 said:


> i woulda also. you got it dirt cheap. lol


ya I paid $50 for the 3 point hitch and back blade  $300 profit. And I used it a few times too so I got my $50 out of it haha


----------

